# How do I use spring roll wrappers?



## bird_verde (May 31, 2005)

DH and I went to an asian market last weekend and he saw the dried spring roll wrappers and rice noodles and asked if I would make some for him. We really like fresh spring rolls and they are not readily available in our neck of the mountains.

Anyway, how do I reconstitute the dry wrappers?







Is there any trick to this or is it simply that I soak them in water until they are supple? Any hints or tips would be appreciated! TIA!


----------



## Poddi (Feb 18, 2003)

What are the wrappers like? Rice or wheat or even soy? Opaque or transparent? I've never used dried wrappers but I just bought an Asian cooking book and can probably look it up.


----------



## Nabbe (Sep 27, 2004)

Hmm I dont know about the dry wrappers. Those i buy are not dry, just frozen...

But i have a lot of alternative stuffings, the Algerian way if you want


----------



## durafemina (Feb 11, 2004)

if you are talking about the spring rolls that aren't fried but have rice noodles, herbs, shrimp (and pork or tofu) etc in them wrapped in a translucent/white wrapper - than this is what you do -

individually take the sheets and dip them momentarily in warm water (put the water in a deep plate for easy dipping) then place them on a plate. Put your cooked rice noodles, shrimp, cucumber slivers, beansprouts, lettuce, herbs [mint, cilantro, etc] in a line on one edge of the wrapper. By the time you've placed it all on, the wrapper will have absorbed the water and be supple. If you soaked it too much the wrapper will be soggy and rip - but don't worry, it's easy to figure it out after a couple tests








then start rolling it up, tucking in the sides after the first roll-over.

Served with dipping sauce made with hoisin sauce, hot water, peanut butter, crushed peanuts (or just chunky pb) and maybe some chili-garlic paste

hope that helped. . . .


----------



## bird_verde (May 31, 2005)

Thanks!!

Poddi- I think they are the made of rice and wheat, they are transparent and thin.

Nabbe- I woulde LOVE it if you would share your recipe for Algerian stuffing. I LOVE North African food.









durafemina- Thank you! That is exactly what I was looking for.







I wouldn't have guessed that you just put the dry wrapper in water for a little bit. Glad I know now, I probably would have put the whole lot of them in a bath for several minutes and ended up with a pile of goo


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

to seal the wrapper have a paste made of flour and water

then dunk your finger in the paste and apply around the edges.


----------



## Nabbe (Sep 27, 2004)

To make North-African springrolls, also known as bourek...

Do a variety of these ingrediences, i dont know if you are a veggie or not, then sure you have some meat-replacers and so...

* Boil some potatoes, and mash them (put this in all boureks)
* Minced meat with spices like black pepper, cumin, curry, salt, moroccan spice-mix, coriander (dried or fresh, fiiinely chopped)
* Finely chopped onion (any onion you like, red is best i think)
* Finely chopped olives (green ones)
* Grated cheese (feta cheese is niiice)
* Chopped spinach
* Finely chopped chili, bellpepper
* Corn

Then put what you want in them. Begin with mashed potatoes, and put little bit of everything in them. Thats the algerian way. To me, i cant choose what i want and dont want of these things, so i have a little bit of everything in them.

Meat can ofcourse be replaced, or u can use sausage pieces, and what ever you like! Or small pieces of fellafel maybe.

Deep fry in tasteless oil. Like cornoil or something.


----------



## bird_verde (May 31, 2005)

Nabbe, those sound fantastic...







: Thank you!


----------



## Poddi (Feb 18, 2003)

Ok, my book called those Vietnamese rice paper. It says either soak it in warm water for a few seconds or place on damp dish towel and brush with water. It's usually served fried.


----------

